# A little help on Sirius



## Jay87 (May 29, 2007)

This saturday my dad and I decided to both buy serius for our trucks, installed and activated without a problem, we're both very happy but we do have a question... I've read some of the topics on here and they're mostly on reception and signal, we're using the fm thing that came with it, it's coming in well but there are times when it comes in crappy, there aren't too many vacant stations up here in new hampshire. They said something about a direct fm connect product, does that go from the serius model to the back of your radio unit where the antenna connects and does 1 size fit all?? Also, we're interested in the AUX way of doing it, our vehicles both have no AUX currently installed, what is the easiest way about installing one and can we do it ourselves?? 

Thank you so much, we're very new to all this so if you could explain it like you'd explain it to a 2 year old that would be great. Later


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I use a cassette adapter. It goes from the back of my Sirius receiver into the cassette player in my car. It works great if you have one. I had the same problem with the FM transmitter.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

The FM transmitters were severely weakened thanks to complaints from local low-power stations, typically public radio, college radio, etc., that were getting interference from the stronger transmitters.

There are boxes you can buy which will intercept the FM signal from the antenna and inject a much stronger signal into the FM radios. Those cost about $30 for the parts, plus any install fees added on top of that.

If you have a cassette deck in your vehicle, that should work (using the cassette adapter) and will give you a nice clear signal. Without a cassette deck and without an available AUX input, then definitely look for the FM adapter type thing. (sorry, don't remember exact name but will search for same and update below once I find the right part to refer to.)


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

What you are looking for is something like this: Audiovox SIRIUS FM Switching Module (SATSWB) (SATSWB)

Or this: Sirius 14110 Wired FM Modulator Relay

Or finally this: Sirius FMDA25 Wired FM Relay Adapter

The first one seems to be no longer available. The last one is definitely still made.

Alternative you can buy yourself an FM transmitted (third party) that is a bit stronger. Look for something like iPod FM transmitter and you'll find some of those. Some have much stronger transmitters than the ones built into the radios currently.

I'm in the same boat with you, though I get an adequate signal from my Sirius unit. The older XM radio (before the FCC made both XM and Sirius weaken their transmitters) were much, much stronger. Too strong in fact (which is why they made them weaken them), but great for getting signal in a car. (And for getting signal about 3 cars away when riding around the expressway.  )


----------



## Jay87 (May 29, 2007)

Thank you guys very very much for all your help, it took about a week to get it all hooked up and together, I went ahead and bought the FM Modulator relay, it's coming in beautifully now. I'm loving it. Thanks again


----------

